# Photo: My Aquarium at One Year



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

It was one year ago I put together my current aquarium layout. In the beginning it looked quite sparse, but over time the plants grew and filled things up providing a wonderful environment for my fish. The plants in this layout are water wisteria, amazon swords, micro swords, java ferns, anubias, and a couple red lilies that are still growing in.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking nice!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty tank.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Very nice! I have been trying to plant my tank as well, it was looking bare. After several attempts I found two plants that are going crazy. Now if I can just get the pretty drift wood I found to sink that would really be a plus.


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very good looking tank!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice. I need to get my plants going in my 180...the swords and java fern aren't doing very well. :-(

-Zeke


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like a piece of the real world.

DLH


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's a learning process. I can't wait to start my next layout.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

looking good.my tank to is just over a year old.good luck hope to see it in another year.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looks great.


----------

